# Could Robots Install Drywall?



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

https://www.mur-wall.com/blog/could-robots-install-drywall


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

He moves as fast as my brother Moore


----------



## legendofrock (Feb 13, 2019)

Always knew I would be replaced one day. Notice they had to make a machine to do it though.


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently 301 Moved Permanently!..


----------



## edfence (Jun 5, 2019)

We're all in trouble … lol


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Lol, that's really cool. If it moved a bit faster, could work with 12 ft board and didnt need laser map I'd pay maybe $60,000 for one.


----------



## drywallisair (Jan 4, 2020)

Mur-Wall said:


> https://www.mur-wall.com/blog/could-robots-install-drywall



Heck no! I always have to go back over what my iroomba does...


Drywall is more difficult....


----------



## chucktodd (Feb 15, 2020)

Wow ...


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah, But don't worry. They are too smart to work for as cheap as we work.


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow. Hope they don't come for my trade.


----------

